# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Psychiatric "Issues"



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Somebody talk me out of this?! I can't look at "Plastic Tanks" anymore without calling for the Med Cart!!! 

I sit in bed and stare at my nanocube like I left the planet.

I count my shrimp every night.

I see hair algae form on stuff in my dreams---and reach to pick it off.

I feel I MUST HAVE the 48 gallon Bowfront at the LFS. 

It MUST be planted.

By ME.

Now.

It's gotta cost a mint.

Tell me it's a terrible idea.

help....

Figs freakin'


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Somebody talk me out of this?! I can't look at "Plastic Tanks" anymore without calling for the Med Cart!!! 

I sit in bed and stare at my nanocube like I left the planet.

I count my shrimp every night.

I see hair algae form on stuff in my dreams---and reach to pick it off.

I feel I MUST HAVE the 48 gallon Bowfront at the LFS. 

It MUST be planted.

By ME.

Now.

It's gotta cost a mint.

Tell me it's a terrible idea.

help....

Figs freakin'


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Could be worse. You could want the 170 BF!!!


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

It's a great idea...if you have the $! The rule of thumb I've heard most often is around $20-$25 per gallon. So, if you've got $1K sitting around and nothing better to do with it, go for it!

If you don't have the cash, then get over it.

How's that? If it helped, please immediately send me $75 for the therapy session...
Brian.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

they aren't 1k are they?

seems like they would be about 250?
anyways, just buy a regular tank if you cant afford the bowfront. or there are also nice cube tanks for scaping.


----------



## Eric686 (Dec 3, 2003)

Sounds like Figgy's got the bug. you start with one where do you stop? I'm starting to set up a 75 gallon now to complament my 50 and 20 gallon planted tanks.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry, I wasn't clear. I didn't mean to imply the tank itself cost $20-$25. The rule of thumb applies to all the things needed to setup a tank that size (e.g. filter, lights, substrate, stand, hood). So, for the entire get-up for a 46g, it could quickly approach $1K.

Now, if you have stuff to reuse, if you like to DIY, and the like, you can reduce that cost. But as an initial total cost estimate, it gives you something to plan with.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ahhh, now i understand.


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank you, gentlemen. You obviously understand. Beginning to chew through the restraints now...

Any recommendations for the filter type, size, brand? 

Figs


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Definitely a canister, because if you're gonna step up, you might as well get the filter out of the tank. My Rena XP3 flow rate works well in my 46g bowfront. So, something with a similar flow rate.

Now for the controversial part







,
...if you want super quiet and more expensive, spring for an Eheim.
...if you want some impeller noise and a better value, go with a Rena.

This post should be followed by someone saying Eheim is the only way to go. Then someone will chime in that they've had excellent luck with the Fluval line. Oh, and a fairly new guy on the market that got some good reviews is the Jebo. So, I'd suggest you do some of your own searches and see what appeals to you.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have gotten some good reviews on the Jebo. 

ok ok i couldn't resist, actually i didn't know jebo made canister filters!?! anyways, have you decided what lighting you are gonna use? pressurized co2? all the fun stuff.

just to let you know, i'm just running a hob filter hehe.

didn't see that one coming did ya brian?


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Figgy, are you married? If not, that should be the first step. There's no way you can get another tank, once she starts living with you!!


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

sorry, that should read:

...ANOTHER tank.....


----------



## Eric686 (Dec 3, 2003)

Well figgy do you feel like a chemistry major yet doing all your tests and ferts?

And BTW my sister has Fluval filters on her tanks for the last 8 years or so and not problems.


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Hmmm,

Just for the record Ben, I'm the GIRL (see my avatar), and my BF thinks all my tanks are "cute", [Ha HA guys!].

Just for the record, Eric, I'm an analytical toxicologist [chemist to some] and I STILL have blinkin' algae!

More to the point, I bought my SEVENTH tank today. 46 gallon bowfront glass [with a decorator concious pale maple trim.]

Checking around for the lights and CO2 thingey. Considering the eheim thermofilter but the lfs guy says they're hard to always get media and parts for. I'm new to canister filters [my Nanocube 12 gal has the 3 stage in the back inside the tank] but they sound good. Do they ALL have such expensive media?

Definitely eco-complete substrate.[thank you Piscesgirl!]

Since my tasteful maple trim is special order, I've got time. Except that I fell hard for a handsome devil of a "Gold Nuggett Pleco" in the lfs and wanted to take him home with me today--what a looker!

The BF knows nothing about our relationship...

Figgy-Girl


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

In a heavily planted tank where you have so much plant surface area inside the tank *and* the plants helping to tank 'bad stuff' for fish out of the water, all the fancy media isn't as necessary for the canister. I haven't quite gotten there yet, but I'm slowly moving my filter to more and more polyfiber filter floss (available in a big bag from WalMart pretty cheap!). I had two coarse pads, 2 medium pads and ceramic noodles. I've removed one medium pad and will likely remove one coarse pad on the next filter maintence. I'm sure you can find cheaper alternatives to the Eheim branded media.

As to parts, no insight on that one.


----------



## lesley (Aug 16, 2003)

Hi Figgy,

I've got an Eheim wet/dry on my 680 litre, discus in a planted tank. I also use one hydro sponge and a an air driven plastic box filter.
The wet/dry does not move the water around enough on its own. Probably my fault because I should have realised that it wouldn't be quite big enough. I find that the eheim does a reasonable job, but in my planted tank needs constant cleaning of the intake tubes. This would be easier if I hadn't put it under the tank in a cabinet because I find it a real pain dragging it in an out and then pulling the tubes apart, cleaning and putting it back again. I think that the main intake function is gravity driven (I have followed the manual and my tank is within their height measurements) and because it is not motor driven, a certain amount of algae builds up in the intake tube which slows down the wet/dry action considerably if not cleaned.

With regard to BSS's comments, after doing much reading of Diana Walstead's section I realised how much the plants actually did in the way of bio filtration, and did once experiment by removing all the filter material from the filters (saved safely in another tank in case I needed it) and then checked the ammonia and nitrite readings to see what happened. The tank carried on normally and I had no problems. I change the water normally every two to three days but this would not be enough if the "bio life" in the filter material had been needed. I don't let the nitrates get over 10 ppm, normally run about 5 and find that the plants usually keep it at about 5 for me.

Hope this helps you decide what to use.

Lesley


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

[ben] hangs head in embarrassment!!









sorry figgy..


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Talk about psychiatric issues. I'm getting a wad of cash as part of a yearly bonus at work, and my mind is working over time. Pay bills versus I need that 225T tank, NOW! I can't think about too much. Next year...next year!

I also have another psychiatric issue. Ever had the name of a plant stuck in your head and you keep repeating it on occasion? I keep thinking the word "mermaid weed" in a thick southern drawl. It's sick, I know, but it's currently my 4th favorite out of 39 favorite aquatic plants.







I also think about aquascaping when I'm trying to fall asleep.

Somebody...help me. Is it just me?


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

ah yes.. the aquascaping when trying to fall asleep!! Know that one well!!


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, at 20-25$/gal and 225 gallons, you must get a pretty hefty bonus! Job like that--I say buy, Buy, BUY! Only pay the creditors that are starting to call you.

As for me, this week, it's "Cabomba furcata cabombafurcatacabombafurcata........" you can get a mojo on.


----------

